# Tool to Use on Rubbermaid Water Tank Plugs and Heaters.



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you use to tighten/loosen those darn things? There has got to be some tool that works just right. Using my fingers, I can get it fairly tight, but not tight enough. I usually come up with something that does the job, with effort, but then I can't remember what it was the next time.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you have a crescent wrench that is the right size? We have a "Little Giant" trough with a screw in plug that is hexagonal, I assume the rubbermaid is the same?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I did three two weeks ago.

I used a pipe wrench to get the plugs out and a pipe wrench and a regular wrench to put the heaters in.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

The fact that the plug is in a small recessed area, you can't maneuver with tools. That pipe wrench is all the way open and is about a half inch too small. I do have a channel lock wrench that works some, but it is so awkward in that little space.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I use pliers that look like this for installing or removing the heater:

Plumbers Pliers Types - Bing Images

Can still only do about a quarter of a turn before repositioning.

For the tank plug I use an adjustable wrench.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a pair of pliers that look like that, I heard them called channel lock pliers. They are just barely big enough.
I guess what surprises me is that rubbermaid designed these tanks and plugs/de-icers and did not design a tool to work on it? I would buy one, even if it couldn't be used for anything else, I would need it on multiple tanks twice a year. I learned that leaving the de-icer in year round is not a good idea.:-| The de-icer lasts much longer if removed in the summer and put the plug in for that time.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Look at a sink drain wrench. Plumbers have all sorts of neat tools for large nuts in cramped locations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Size does matter, don't let anybody tell you different!:think:

I liked the looks of this one and the short handles don't spread out so far, with my dinky hands.:wink: Worked quite well!




The tank has water just over the washer/plug checking for leaking. I want it tight enough but not too tight. Lookin' good!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That tool looks handy KsKatt. 

We're hard on water tanks for some reason and they'll always get a crack on that top inner ledge (old design-last one I bought they'd finally changed it). I have hubby patch them the best he can but they'll still have a slow leak so I'll use the leaking ones for summer and then keep heaters in the good tanks for winter use. Saves me from doing lots of cussing. LOL


----------

